# Your favorite Predator Rifle



## Rainmaker

Hey guys and gals, 

Please share with us your favorite predator rifle setup. If you have pictures that would make it even better. 

I've got a couple of rifles that will work, but I'm thinking of starting over. 

Brand? Action? Custom? Handloads? Factory Ammo? How accurate? Scope? 

So far I've only killed 2 coyotes - and they were shots of opportunity while hunting. First one was with a recurve bow, and the second one was with a 1970's model Winchester 30/30 with iron sights. 

Now I'm wanting to get serious about getting after them due to what I have seen this deer season. 

I'm looking for ideas before I spend some money. 

thanks


----------



## lungbuster123

I dont have a favorite gun but ammo I do...Hornady V-Max in any of my predator guns has been extremly accurate and they do some serious damage.


----------



## Ohoopee Tusker

My favorite yote killer is an old Savage 340 in .222 Rem. with an old Weaver K12-1 scope.


----------



## coyote slayer

I shoot a Savage 12FV in a .204.  It is an awesome gun and I love the caliber.  I have a Nikon Buckmaster 6x-18x.  I am wanting to put a Nikon 5-20x on it soon though.  I can reload a box of shells for half what I can buy them for and it is very accurate.  The next gun I am going to set up for Predator's is my Savage 25/06.  You can really handload some nice loads that will reach out and touch something.  

Next gun I buy is gonna be a Rock River Arms .223 cause they are awesome!  They make a great calling gun because of the ability for quick follow up shots.

I want a 1000 yd gun and one day will have a 6.5x284.  It will be a bench gun though.  

I think that anything from the .20-.25 cal stuff makes a great predator gun.


----------



## tree cutter 08

what ever rifle i have on hand! so far i have killed them with a 17hmr, 22mag, 22hornet, 22-250, 257 weatherby, 300mag and a 35rem. they all work purdy good, but i guess if i had to pick it would be my ruger m77 22hornet or m77 22-250


----------



## coyote slayer

22-250 is a great cartridge.


----------



## Crispy

coyote slayer said:


> Next gun I buy is gonna be a Rock River Arms .223 cause they are awesome!  They make a great calling gun because of the ability for quick follow up shot



I'm supposed to be looking at one of those this week. Might be trading my 7mm 08 for it. Tee..hee..hee.....can't wait!


----------



## seminoleslayer

22-250  55 grain  6 x 18 scope


----------



## dbodkin

The greatest "unsafe"  Remington  VSSF in 220 Swift   topped with a Unertl 15X  UltraVarminter  Groundhogs fear me. Not many yotes but  I dont actively hunt them...


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

Here's my Savage model 112

22-250 loaded with 52gr Berger hollowpoints and 34gr Varget.


----------



## sleepr71

Another vote for the AR-15 platform in good ole .223/5.56NATO.Especially the A-4,collapsible stock version. After playing around w/most of the other small .22/.243 centerfires,I've found the .223 to be powerful enough,plenty accurate(more than me),cheaper to shoot,and the AR offers FAST follow up shots w/ low recoil. I've killed 'em w/everything from .22LR ,up to my 7Mag & shot placement is still crucial...they are one tough animal! Good luck,Sleepr71.


----------



## chase870

Remington 700 in 220 swift


----------



## treemanjohn

CZ 527 .204 40 grain Blitzkings. They turn predators inside out


----------



## Luckybuck

Without buying anything different, guess I would use my .243 with hand loaded 40 grain bullets.  The rifle is a tack driver, best grouping from any rifle I ever owned.


----------



## chp.cheatham

I am kind of fond of my Howa 22-250 with Nikon Coyote Special 4.5-14x40 with Hornady 55 Gr. V-Max and a Timney trigger.


----------



## 1022

Either my Stevens 200 in 223 ,my Remington 788 in 22-250,or my Ar,they all " get 'er done "


----------



## j_seph

I am trying to a savage 243 ready with 3x24 x 50mm lighted recticle scope ready and a mossberg 500 scoped also a browning 
a-bolt 7-08


----------



## Markn30135

My favorite predator rifle is the one in my hands when I see the bugger!


----------



## coyote slayer

treemanjohn said:


> CZ 527 .204 40 grain Blitzkings. They turn predators inside out




the .204 is an awesome little cartridge isn't it!  I have some loaded in 39 gr. blitzkings.  Haven't shot any yet.  My gun really likes the 40 gr V-max


----------



## ELIWAITS

30-06 it kills em real dead everytime!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PineThirty

I have a Savage Edge .22-250 topped with a Nikon Coyote Special. All together about $600-$700 In the whole gun. I love this rifle, I bought the gun just for predator hunting. With the BDC reticle on the coyote special Im good all the way out to 450 yards. I can shoot 1/2" groups at 100 yards with this gun and thats off a BDC reticle. This Is the first gun I have used a BDC reticle scope on, but I wouldnt change It at all. Very easy to follow and shoot moving coyotes with. Im shooting the 55 grain Hornady V-Max out of It and It Is just brutal on predators. 


http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=541339&highlight=

Here Is the post to the first coyote I ever took with the rifle! Check out the V-Max damage!


----------



## boogerhollowg

I've got a M700 VSF in 22-250, with a Conquest 6.5-20, and a M700 VTR in .223 that I put a H-S Precision stock on and a Conquest 4.5-14. Coyotes in the mountains up here are tough to call in, so I've only killed three. However, groundhogs take a beating from April till October. When I'm heading out to the hayfields, i always grab the VTR, as it puts five factory 55gr v-maxs in a ragged hole that can be covered with a dime. 2010 groundhog total was 84 whistle pigs. Got permission to shoot on 640 more acres last week! C'mon springtime!!!


----------



## br6ppc

I've got a Browning A-Bolt in 25 WSSM that is great. But, I have killed most of my varmints with a Browning A-Bolt Micro Hunter in 22 Hornet. It's what gets carried the most. I don't do any long range hunting, just walking and mainly targets-of-oppurtunity.


----------



## injun joe

I'm torn for a favorite but I have three that I love. The first is a Cooper model 21 in .204. Next is a SPS 700 in 22-250. The last is a HS Precision 2000 SA walking varminter in 25 wssm.It pulls the scales down just a shade over 6 lbs., scope and all. All three have proven to be  bad medicine on critters.


----------



## vetman1

*Thompson Venture Predator .223*

Just picked up my "favorite" varmit rifle this afternoon.  It is a Thompson Venture Predator in .223 with a 3-9X Nikon Coyote Special on top.

I have not sighted it in yet, but I could have sold it a dozen times this afternoon while the gun shop was mounting the scope.  All the reviews are pretty high on this little gun so we will see if it lives up to hype.  It is really a sweet feeling little combo.


----------



## armalite

204 best varmit cal.


----------



## coyote slayer

armalite said:


> 204 best varmit cal.




Nuff Said!!


----------



## JohnK

12 ga. 3.5 in #4 buckshot, full choke. Too much choke but too cheap to buy another one.


----------



## 1ncamo

JohnK said:


> 12 ga. 3.5 in #4 buckshot, full choke. Too much choke but to cheap to buy another one.



Remington 11-87, 12ga, 3" #4 buck. 

Savage 16 Weather Warrior .22-250, 60gr Sierra Hollowpoints.


----------



## cloudwarmer

*Favorite Varmint Gun is Remington R-15 in .223*

Here's my Remington R-15 with homemade shooting stix and Nikon's Coyote scope with the .223 BDC reticle.


----------



## codep

Well like several others I have a few to choose from but my favorite is my remington 700 vls chambered in 223 with a 26 inch bull barrel with a 1-12 twist topped with a leo vx3 4-12 by 50 bdc, This gun loves the 55 grn silvertip ammo and it is a wicked round! I have it on harris bipod 12-24 inches so I can sit up against a tree and get a quick and steady target acqusition!


----------



## 01Foreman400

It's a RRA Predator Pursuit Rifle. I added a Badger tactical latch, hogue free float tube, bead blasted barrel, CTK AR Sling Swivel Stud, LaRue Tactical scope mounts and a Swarovski 4-12x50 scope.


----------



## 7mmstw

remington 700 sendero 25-06 vari-x III 3.5-10x50 100gr ball. tip.


----------



## SC Hunter

injun joe said:


> I'm torn for a favorite but I have three that I love. The first is a Cooper model 21 in .204. Next is a SPS 700 in 22-250. The last is a HS Precision 2000 SA walking varminter in 25 wssm.It pulls the scales down just a shade over 6 lbs., scope and all. All three have proven to be  bad medicine on critters.



I love that HS Precision and that Cooper and the Remington  3 VERY beautiful rifles


----------



## cloudwarmer

*Other Favorite is Rem 700 in .243*

Here's my other favorite: Remington 700 in .243; Nikon Buckmaster 4.5-14; shown with sitting-length shooting stix.


----------



## Rainmaker

Cloudwarmer, 

I have close to that same setup. My gun is a remington 700 sps varmint with a heavy 26" tube. Mine sports the black plastic stock. I have the same scope, but my base is a EGW 15 moa base with Burris tactical rings. I'm still experimenting with loads etc. I need to adjust the trigger pull down to 3 lbs, and then add weight to the butt-end. 

So far it likes 47 grains of IMR 4350 and 70 grain Nosler ballistic tips. 

I like your shooting sticks too. I was watching a predator video the other night, and they were promoting the Primos shooting sticks. I think those primos sticks are $69.99 at Academy. I'm sure a 3/4" to 1" hardwood dowel and a bicycle innertube from the hardware store would be a lot cheaper than the Primos sticks.


----------



## wrestler

cloudwarmer can u pm me gow u made those???? they look awesome (and pretty cheap to make)


----------



## bowfish hunter

looks like a bicycle intertube over the stix then wrapped in string so it wont hurt the gun .. great idea!


----------



## CowtownHunter

Picked up a Thompson Center Icon in 243 topped with 4x16x50 Nikon Monarch for the rascals.  Will be targeting for them hard after the deer season.  Just loaded 50 rounds of Barnes 62gr HP Varmint Grenade this afternoon.  Until then, they will be dealt with whatever I have on hand at the moment.


----------



## Dakotaman

My favorite is a 25-06 with a 3.5-10x Leupold using 85g Noslers at 3600fps. For a change of pace, I also use a Bushmaster Varminter in .223, using 50 V-Max at 3450 fps. For calling in close quarters a 12 guage with #4 Buck.


----------



## bullfrog

tikka t3 light 22-250. for the price you cant get a gun that shoots as good as they do. always been a remington fan until i get a tikka. now i own 4 in different calibers.


----------



## Buckhead

Not counting my rimfires, I have four varmint/predator rifles that I use a lot.  Ruger #3 in .223, Bullberry Contender Carbine in .17 Remington, Rem VSSF in .22-250 and a Colt 6724 Accurized Rifle.  Really hard to pick a favorite out of the group, but I guess if I could only keep one, it would probably be the Colt.  Will out shoot them all.


----------



## wildhorse

1980 rem. 788, 243. 6-18 nikon.
marlin 22mag. bolt action 3-9 redfield


----------



## jdmac

R-15 Remington .223


----------



## Gun Guru

I just got a new one yesterday. A Remington 700 SPS Varmit in .223 caliber. Got a Nikon 3x0x50 scope to go on it. Now I gotta get the scope mounted and sighted in. Then start working up a load. Wish me luck!


----------



## wareagle5.0

Mine is an AR15 bushmaster lower, 24" bbl, PRS buttstock, PEPR mount, SWFA 10x scope, and Timney trigger (when I get the money).


----------



## chp.cheatham

*New Coyote Gun*

Just replaced my Howa 22-250 with a Savage Model 24F. It is a over under (.223 over 12ga.) Best predator gun I have ever hunted with but kind of heavy.


----------



## drewpatt

I have a Ruger m77 223 use a 55grn power point. My other is a 22mag


----------



## shakey hunter

I just picked a Remingto 597 LS BB in a 22mag. I can not wait to get the thing set up. I just found my old Harris bi-pod now I am working on getting a scope for it. Do yall have any suggestion about a good scope? I need one that will not get me put on the couch for several weeks. I have a Leup VX III on my 7mag I need a few steps below that. Thanks


----------



## Southern Cyote

shakey hunter said:


> I just picked a Remingto 597 LS BB in a 22mag. I can not wait to get the thing set up. I just foung my old Harris bi-pod now I am working on getting a scope for it. Do yall have any suggestion about a good scope? I need one that will not get me put on the couch for several weeks. I have a Leup VX III on my 7mag I need a few steps below that. Thanks


I have a ruger 22 mag with a older redfield scope (3*7) plenty of scope for the rifle but I wish it had mill dots for those 100 to 120 yard shots .  Best used for head and neck shots . Had few get away shot in the body.3*9 would be better.


----------



## Wacko

.204 Ruger/ Browning A bolt with Barnes Varmint Grenades. Tons of internal damage but the pelt appears flawless with one surgically precise entry wound.


----------



## tree cutter 08

remington model 7 predator in 22-250. points and shoots great


----------



## bfriendly

Hunting WMA's so I gotta go with the Marlin .22 mag..........topped with a Simmons 4-9x32 .22 magnum scope......... 

My first kill with it was my first and only Yote......that hole is the exit wound........never had a chance to expand I suppose. She walked right up to me about 15 yards away-I'll take dumb luck anyday


----------



## steven l hansell

Reminton 700 XCR compact tactical in .223. Deadly.


----------



## truthfulhawk

*cheap*

If you want to go cheap...then you might like what I have

I use a New England .223  with a BSA scope and Winchester varmint rounds (43 grain hollow points)

I have hunted yotes for years and this works very well. Sometimes I will tote in a .12 gauge and lay beside me whe n hunting in thicker areas though.


----------



## Crowbuster

*Predator Rifles*

I have a Rem. 700 in 243 win. caliber for coyotes with 70 grains Nosler Ballistic Tip Federal ammo.   For smaller predators I have a Rem. 700 Varmint rifle in 223 rem. caliber and use Hornady 55 grain V-max bullets for it.  (It would probably work fine on coyotes too).  Both are great varmint rifles.


----------



## MFOSTER

rem 700 ltr 223 w/ 5.5-15 nikon


----------



## markland

Use to be my Rem 700VSS in .223 with a Nikon 4-16x50SF scope shooting my reloaded 50gr. NBT.  But now it is my new toy I just built up.  A RRA ATH .223 platform with Wilson 18in match barrel, Jard 3# adjustable trigger, Badger Tactical latch, ACE ARFX skeleton stock and Nikon 4-12x50SF scope in 1 piece mounts.  Also have a Hawglite and laser on it as well for night shooting and a  red dot sight mounted at 1 o'clock for close range shots.  1/2-3/4in groups at 100yds with factory ammunition, haven't even tried reloads in it yet, no need!  Shoots 1in with regular 55gr ball ammo.
Feel very comfortable out to 400 or more but really like the quick repeat shots as needed!  Shoots the Hornady 75gr BTHP very nicely as well which is really bad hog medicine when needed!


----------



## John I. Shore

Sako Vixen in .223 w/bull Barrel.  Tack Driver.  Other choice is my TC Contender with .218 Bee, 16" Barrel with Bull Berry Stock.

John I.


----------



## FlyBoy

Model Seven .260 with Leupold 3-9 and 95 grain Vmax handloads. Sub half inch groups at 100 yards and puts everything on the ground right there. No problem shooting anything out to 250 yards.


----------

